# Berries



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fall stuff around the neighborhood.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

nice pics Goob


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Goob!

I found some berries too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice blue grouse gdog,

And that's a *berry* good picture :lol:

Uh...looks like it's been *cropped* :rotfl:


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Goob is that last pic a Quince bush?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MeanGene said:


> Goob is that last pic a Quince bush?


I have no idea.

It's a small ornamental tree growing in Evanston's business district. Looks somewhat like a crabapple. I'm working at the Power Plant in Delta. They have the same tree in the plant yard. I will ask someone.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

gdog... that is just awesome. ha ha ha.


----------

